# Battery Temp



## dgilman (Sep 13, 2003)

Does anyone know the correct temperature range for charging batteries?


----------



## Racin Steve (Dec 4, 2001)

At 80F room temperature, I look for 135-140F at the end of the initial charge (pretty warm!).

Steve.
tqcells.com


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

gp3300s like to be run at about 130 deg.


----------



## dgilman (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks, I have been checking them and they are right in this range with a fan on them after charging.


----------

